
The Notebooks era – How notebooks are changing the way we develop code - linkerzx
https://medium.com/analytics-and-data/the-notebooks-era-how-notebooks-are-changing-the-way-we-develop-code-28e02ab05d94
======
satanspastaroll
After reading a couple sections and opening a few of the links, I'm still
unsure what a notebook _is_

